# Newqida Trains



## Twisted Weasel RR (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of this brand before or had the chance to experience them in person? They look a lot like LGB European models but a cheap knock off made in China.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search here. There was some discussion about this knock off before.


----------



## Twisted Weasel RR (Jan 17, 2010)

Hammond Hobbies is the importer for them in USA thru Dentt Distributing Wholesale 



http://www.hammondtoy.com/shop/agora.cgi?product=NEWQIDA TOYS FACTORY


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Compare and contrast here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/510322...953033841/

The steam loco is uber cheap version of the DR 99 6001 Harz lok, battery powered and weighs nothing. Overpriced for what you get, I bought my "German made track powered" one for only a few dollars more.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine is crap but the cars are a screaming good deal, I picked up the Boxcar for $35, an LGB version would be $150+, yeah its not as high quality as LGB but its *decent enough* and so far long term owners indicate they are pretty durable outdoors, so its a great deal especially the coaches if Hammond is still selling them for $45, LGBs are averaging as much as $250+ on Evilbay, so for the price of one LGB you can get an entire train consist and save your money for an LGB engine to pull them. 

The selection tho is very very limited, one coach, one boxcar, one flatcar, and one tank car, so despite the fears of some that great unwashed Mongol hordes bearing shiploads of LGB clones to be sent to hobby shops across the country, simply hasnt come to pass. as also very very limited is distribution, only a few sources seam to have them and what they got was to my understanding thru Hammond. 

Buy one, give it a try, for the price you really dont have much to lose. One other plus, their so cheap, you have no qualms carving one up for bashes


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

cars No 1, 4 and 5 are newqida. 
the locos and (plastic-)track didn't excite me.


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked up the Loco and 3 passenger cars. Some early observations: 
Loco seems to run "OK", sound is ummm, loud and toyish. The RC unit has both A and B channels, so you can run two at the same time with the same controllers. No smoke unit. The battery is a standard 7.2V ni-cad pack. Battery goes in through the smoke door. The power switch is on the side board, in what is made to look like a tool-box. The rest of the switches are in the cab. Backhead of the boiler has a little detail. Wheels on the locomotive are plastic, and one wheel has a traction tire. Lights are directional...an upper white headlight and two lower Blue ditch lights, which honestly, look funky. Seriously, there is a little detail on the engine, but, for the most part, it's what you'd expect in a loco like this. I'm not unhappy with my purchase. I'm sure I'll get $99 use out of this unit...if, for no other use, to allow kids to play with and protect my nicer engines. 

The passenger cars are not that bad...retrofit with Bachmann steel wheels and they roll very nicely...adds the weight down low where it needs it. Pax cars come in three colors...Red, Green and Blue. Have not messed with the couplers yet. Detail is "OK"...minimal inside detail. No lights inside. It appears that there are carbon brush pickups moulded into the trucks. This car is a paradox, of sorts...there are movable drop down walk across panels for the buffers, and moveable chain connects, and the doors on the ends slide open...the gaurd rails can be opened and closed on the ends......so, you'd think "Hmmmm, attention to detail"...then, you look at the printing on the side of the car and it's slightly askew, very little undercar detail, and the truss bars are very flexible plastic. For the price, they're not bad...add some steel wheels, and they are much better rollers. For the $35 per that I paid for them, I consider them a good deal 

Did not pick up any of the freight cars, so I can't speak to their quality...I plan on picking up some, just to satisfy my own curiousity. They also make an ICE train. I looked at it...one thing that was a problem with THAT on was the windows are stickers....at least on the one I looked at! 

YMMV, these are just my observations.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been following the flap over these LGB knockoffs since the first posts here and on the other large scale boards. I am not a 'Red Box' guy, nor any other mfgr for that matter. However, from a strictly engineering perspective, consider this. 

There are tools available whose design intent is for quality control of manufactured parts. These laser tools are designed to check the manufacturing tolerances of parts compared to the drawing specifications, and some can read to 1/10,000 of an inch. There are those who might use such a tool to 'READ' a competitors part in order to manufacture a part that would otherwise be an 'EXACT' replacement part. Consider what nation is doing the manufacturing for most of our hobby supplies and ask yourself the question 'Would the integrity of that nation allow it's people to do such a thing?'. 

In today's engineering/manufacturing climate, this is called 'Industrial Espionage'. It happens all the time, and in all nations. 

Just my tuppence worth of food for thought. 

Bob C.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By armorsmith on 07 Feb 2010 08:09 PM 
I have been following the flap over these LGB knockoffs since the first posts here and on the other large scale boards. I am not a 'Red Box' guy, nor any other mfgr for that matter. However, from a strictly engineering perspective, consider this. 

There are tools available whose design intent is for quality control of manufactured parts. These laser tools are designed to check the manufacturing tolerances of parts compared to the drawing specifications, and some can read to 1/10,000 of an inch. There are those who might use such a tool to 'READ' a competitors part in order to manufacture a part that would otherwise be an 'EXACT' replacement part. Consider what nation is doing the manufacturing for most of our hobby supplies and ask yourself the question 'Would the integrity of that nation allow it's people to do such a thing?'. 

In today's engineering/manufacturing climate, this is called 'Industrial Espionage'. It happens all the time, and in all nations. 

Just my tuppence worth of food for thought. 

Bob C. 

Well heres some junk food to go with that side of tuppance 

There are also (so far unconfirmed but persistant) stories that due to some bad business deals (by either EPL or Marklin) with the Chinese manufacturers due to the insolvencies, that control of the molds for some models were lost due to default and by contract control of the molds went to the Chinese and that is how the Chinese got these and is also a great big reason Marklin has never pursued legal obstructions to their manufacturing and distribution thru the WTO, Hier Pluta in a recent interview let slip that this lose of control did indeed occur in China but no mention of what specific items control was lost. Makes alot of sense to me that it was these limited EPL items, this also has happened all the time, iinternational industiral contracts are amazingly complex legal documents and its easy for such clauses regarding defaults to be included. I doubt we'll ever know the whole truth about where these came from but as they are now starting to be sold legally in England and the Continent that there might be a grain of truth to these stories. Just my humble opinion mind you.

But back to the OT, yes, these are screaming good deals, but I'll add the cavietm they came out of nowhere and could just as quickly disappear back to nowhere, so if your interested you might not want to wait as they could vanish once the current supply is sold off.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There are also (so far unconfirmed but persistant) stories that due to some bad business deals (by either EPL or Marklin) with the Chinese manufacturers due to the insolvencies, that control of the molds for some models were lost due to default and by contract control of the molds went to the Chinese and that is how the Chinese got these and is also a great big reason Marklin has never pursued legal obstructions to their manufacturing and distribution thru the WTO 

My understanding from reading the various forum comments is that these are NOT made with the same molds--there are many small differences that would indicate that the original LGB was 3D scanned. If you want to support this kind of piracy, that's up to you. 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly. Similar, yes, same castings, no. See HJ's review for measurement comparisons.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well wherever they came from, they still could just as quickly dissappear from the market, so its up to the individual buyer to decide whether to buy or not, I just wouldnt "wait and see" if they stick around. If you want Euro stock like this I would go for it, Marklin sure as heck wont ever offer anything anywhere near this low in price even if it kills them, there LGB stuff is more expensive now than EPLs stuff was before the crash. I dont have a Trust fund and my pockets are very shallow to blow $250 on a single passenger car so if someone wants to pay Ferrari prices thats up to that buyer as well, as for me my hobby money is thin enough as it is so I'll take whatever Chevy bargains there are out there.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Not the same molds but a cheap copy. 
Cars are good value although the finish is a little scuffy. 
Paul Hammond of Hammond Toys is highly recomended. 
This product line has been the basis of many arguements, false claims, delusions, violent threats and even played a part in the closure of an online forum. 

OVER A CHINESE TOY ! 

I bought some - They make my Brawa coaches look even better but only at a fraction of the price. 

Andrew


----------



## regereone (Mar 5, 2010)

If anyone is interested in these, they are also available on Ebay:

Ebay ID: regereone

or 

www.regeretrains.com

We have been maintaining a steady inventory and have most available with only short wait for next shipment.

Jerry
REGERE TRAINS


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and good service from this seller too I may ad.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

regereone, 

i would like to send you a message, but your settings allow only messages from friends. 

korm


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paradise on 14 Feb 2010 06:58 PM 
Not the same molds but a cheap copy. 
Cars are good value although the finish is a little scuffy. 
Paul Hammond of Hammond Toys is highly recomended. 
This product line has been the basis of many arguements, false claims, delusions, violent threats and even played a part in the closure of an online forum. 

OVER A CHINESE TOY ! 

I bought some - They make my Brawa coaches look even better but only at a fraction of the price. 

Andrew 





Its "just a chinese toy"..no big deal..until you personally lose your job because of it.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scotty.../rant.html


Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But Tecumseh cut their own throats, a very, very sad story.....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Working for one of the last US kitchen cutlery manufacturers I can say that according to where I work, Walmart and other large box stores have run almost ALL of the US cutlery manufacturers out of business in the last 10 years. It is a sad state of affairs. Working for one of the three bank equipment manufacturers prior, the company I worked for succumbed to the "recession" back in 1999-2001. I worked briefly for another company in between that trends on the energy industry more than the economy making turbines and compressors for the energy producers. When natural gas adn oil futures are high and trending up then they are busy when low then the energy industry does not tend to make imporvemetns to infrastructure and they lay off ... in the thousands world wide. STILL in terms of the hobby industry traditionally we are used to having to make do with what e canf ind unless we have unlimited funds. The "replicator" from Star Trek does exist at this time. It's not instantaneous and it produces generally poor quality copies but China has become proficient at making knock offs that folks will buy because if we cannot make it work we will toss it and buy another instead of attempting to get it fixed or replaced. This MAY be a purely American thing but back when I worked part time at a Hobby shop the canadians were notorious for haggling the price AND for ditching the packaging in the parking lot to avoid paying the tariffs going home knowing fuill well that if it did not work without the apckaing there was no returns. We have become truly a "disposable" society worldwide. 

Chas


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a load of stuff for the Welshpool & Llanfair Light Railway, mainly AccuCraft, including a live-steam loco. The W&L, being 760mm gauge, can and does run a wide variety of ex-Austrian/Sierra Leonian and Hungarian passenger stock, as well as its own unique cars. I ]_could _have bought two of the near-enough to MAV LGB cars at around $300 each, but I DID buy the NQ versions at less than a fifth of the unit price. Add a set of Bachmann metal wheels and a bit of a paint-job and I have them running behind my steamie looking as though they were made for the job. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I just ran my Newqida Hartz steam train in a small 4" circle with plastic track that arrived today in a set with two TB ("Triebwagen Bahn") blue passenger cars. I also purchased a Newqida Railway Experts (wish it was rather labeled TB) yellow freight car. I believe that this train with several improvements, as described below, offers a new future of radio control with battery operation for Large Scale trains.

1. Replace the glitching 27MHz Transmitter and Receiver with a 2.4GHz combo. While my two channels 75MHz Tx/RX should work, I would like to also activate the lights on/off and sound on/off, along with switches. Thus, it will need a minimun of 4 channel and perhaps 5 or more channels may be needed.

2. Investigate whether current electronics or if upgraded electronics are needed to allow installation of at least 11.1V LiPo (I have several for RC planes) or Lithium Ion battery. My Hartz train just ran approximately 90 minutes on 6 cell 7.2V 1500 mAhr NiCd battery. It is a strong puller with just 7.2V NiCd, so no need for 18V batteries, unless motor is also upgraded. I will next try larger 8.4V NiMH battery or two 7.2V NiMH batteries in parallel to get approximately 4 hours running time.

3. Replace the sound unit with an economical one, perhaps 'Legacy' German Steam Sound (BR50) from Dallee, if I can find an example to listen how it sounds. While the bell is OK, the "whistle" sound horrible, like a sick bird, and the chug is not synchronized to the speed.

4. Consider causes of motor humming sound that is noticeable at low speeds and clacking of side rods while turning.

5. Investigate the left and right bifurcation track control functions on the 27MHz Tx for switches, which I have not found at two current retailers for Newqida.

6. Continue expanding my plastic track at a very low cost of $1.50/foot versus $6/foot for brass. I would likely work nicely in an overhead room perimeter track system.

Perhaps, some others here have already made several improvements on their Newqida trains?

Bryan


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Paul at Hammond Toys asked me to contact Newqida, which sent me back to Hammond Toys. I am back to Newqida, but my outlook here is not good for getting answers back to my questions above.I decided to try installing a Aristo-Craft new Revolution 2.4GHz receiver this Winter to stop the glitching.I may also install the Dallee sound module with "exact recording of the German BR-50."Bryan


----------



## twojags (Apr 2, 2008)

I have also found these cars to be great value for money but extremely difficult to acquire as the Chinese factory always appear to be behind schedule. Can members help with a question related to these coaches. If you need to fit passengers inside how easy is it to remove the roof? 
Any advice would be much appreciated. 

John


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I have removed the roof of two Newqida passenger cars to installing LED light and people. It is a snap off and snap on with no screws. Worked fine for both. 

Bryan


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

WANTED - Newquida plastic Train Track. Most interested in straight sections, but will purchase collections of both curved and straight, along with any switches available. 

Please send me message to work out sales with me. 

Bryan


----------



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you seen the new HSB Passenger Car at http://www.hammondtoy.com/? Red Hsb Harz G Scale Passenger Coach Train Car European Style


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that price is just an unbeleivable screaming deal


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By dentt on 29 Jun 2011 05:17 PM 
Have you seen the new HSB Passenger Car at http://www.hammondtoy.com/? Red Hsb Harz G Scale Passenger Coach Train Car European Style













I just received a few emails from the guys in Germany yesterday.
They are asking me to help them compose a complaint letter to Hammond Toys in English about these specific cars.

The paint job is apparently miserable.

I'm being told that these cars are actually not original Newqida from the Chinese factory but that Hammond Toys are having them repainted.

Can anyone confirm that?

The paind has runs in it as well as scuff marks.
Sample pictures below.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the unpainted green and red ones are $40 and for $5 more you get a crappy paint job on all 3. It's clear they are being painted there. 

Seems about right. 

Seriously, you want a Ferrari finish on a Yugo? 

I hope the people at hammond don't laugh so hard they have a stroke. 

Yeah, it's crappy... what do you expect? 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't expect anything since I didn't buy these cars.......... 

However, if I had I would have expected these cars to be of no lesser quality than the Newqida cars made in China. 
There is nothing on Hammonds website to even indicate that these cars have been repainted - that was really my question - not if a customer should have expected a better product. 

As to the people at Hammond laughing about this as you suggested, maybe - but they responded to the complaint immediately and offered a discount on the next purchase which made the guys in Germany happy. 

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I guess you have a point, that is one of the few times I have seen "rework" even lesser quality than the base Newquida quality (you have to admit it's definitely not first quality stuff)... 

That kind of painting we see here in California, usually on the sides of buildings with really weird words and characters. 

Good deal on the response... I guess they will get better taggers to paint the next batch... 

Sure paid off making the complaint... 

Greg


----------



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

This is paul hammond from www.hammondtoy.com. We have found a small percentage of trains with paint flaws. We are now inspecting every car before it is shipped out and any car found with flaws is removed and sold on ebay as refurbished. We have contacted newqida about this and the problem has now be fixed.


----------



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

Have anyone seen the new 2014 newqida train cars? I understand they are now using uv graphics instead of painting them so the detail is better and no paint runs.


----------

